
VLC for Apple TV Now Available on TvOS App Store - shawndumas
http://www.macrumors.com/2016/01/12/vlc-apple-tv-app-tvos-app-store/
======
mmel
Are the original AppleTV's still supported/updated to include an app store?
They came out a while ago now and I assume the original devices are much less
capable than the latest.

